# Forum behaviour



## Boo (11 Apr 2014)

Hello! N00b here! 

I've searched in vain for a 'Forum rules' or 'etiquette' thread. If there is one, can somebody point me in the right direction please?

I only ask, because I'm a member of a number of (non-cycling) forums, and what is expected on some is regarded as heretical behaviour on others.

For example, I want to enquire about 3/4 length shorts, so I found a thread, but it hasn't been updated for about 6 months or more.

One of my usual hangouts would say _'Don't create a duplicate thread when one already exists'_ and expect me to post in the old thread.
One of the other forums tends to get in a tizz if you resurect an old thread.

Personally I'm of the 'why bother creating a new one if something already exists' school of thought, but I'm new round here, so just want to fit in with the 'house style'.

Cheers!

Boo


----------



## Profpointy (11 Apr 2014)

..at the risk of usurping any "official" rules, the mere fact you're thinking about it suggests you won't go far wrong


----------



## compo (11 Apr 2014)

By and large we are a pretty tolerant bunch on here so I wouldn't bother too much about very minor and unintentional breaches of supposed etiquette, especially being new to the group. You can resurrect the old thread, but if it is 6 months unused, dead and buried, I would start a new thread. I would do a search first though to see if my query had been answered before.


----------



## winjim (11 Apr 2014)

This forum would be a much quieter place without all the repeat threads. There's even a thread somewhere discussing it. I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## vickster (11 Apr 2014)

http://www.cyclechat.net/help/terms

Beginners section is cool for all questions, silly and not so silly 

Avoid the politics forum unless you are up for a heated err debate. Cyclechat for almost any nonsense

3/4 tights are cool, just don't wear baggy shorts over the top, look a bit daft IMO


----------



## Boo (11 Apr 2014)

Cheers all!


----------



## Profpointy (11 Apr 2014)

...and on the underlying question I probably wear 3/4 bib tights 80% of the time (even more when on the bike - boom, tsh!) - only occasionally winter drawers or shorts. Mine are DHB mid-high end ones - aeron pro I think - and are good & reasonably priced


----------



## BrumJim (11 Apr 2014)

winjim said:


> This forum would be a much quieter place without all the repeat threads. There's even a thread somewhere discussing it. I wouldn't worry about it too much.



Just the one?


----------



## winjim (11 Apr 2014)

BrumJim said:


> Just the one?


Touche


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2014)

Welcome to CC!

I know what you mean about other forums ... I went on one which marked topics as closed as soon as a moderator decided so, but they were not actually locked to prevent further posts.

I found a topic which had been partially discussed and had something important to add so I made a clarifying post. A mod jumped in and warned me. I said that the discussion had been prematurely closed and it would be daft to start a new thread merely to say 'this is about that other thread'. He then issued me with a 'final warning', threatening me with a lifetime ban.

I banned myself and have never been back!

People do revive threads here. They may get teased about it if the thread is 4 years old and asking if anybody fancies a ride in London at the weekend, that kind of thing, but if it makes sense to revive, then do it!

Some threads get locked. For example, when items for sale have been sold. That stops further posts being made.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Apr 2014)

Necromancy kicks ass. Go for it.


----------



## summerdays (11 Apr 2014)

User said:


> In fact the only thing that is not tolerated is intolerance.


I don't know about that ... I think we even tolerate the intolerant!


----------



## morrisman (11 Apr 2014)

A small warning for you as a 'N00b' be very careful about starting any threads about helmets, there do be dragons.

http://www.cyclechat.net/forums/helmet-headphone-debates.19/


----------



## vickster (11 Apr 2014)

summerdays said:


> I don't know about that ... I think we even tolerate the intolerant!


Or at least ignore them


----------



## winjim (11 Apr 2014)

Fun and friendly...


----------



## shouldbeinbed (11 Apr 2014)

summerdays said:


> I don't know about that ... I think we even tolerate the intolerant!


 we do, they have their own special area called Current Affairs and Debates with padded walls so they don't hurt themselves and ride of the Valkyries playing on a constant loop at full volume to keep them going. You'll be safe though Boo, the worst ones don't come out to talk about bicycles at all.


----------



## Scoosh (11 Apr 2014)

The Forum Rules you seek are, on CC, known as User Guidelines an Rules, whose link button is located at the bottom of the page, below Contact Us - Help etc.
Down here:


----------



## dan_bo (11 Apr 2014)

Etiquette? 


Oh.


----------



## Boo (11 Apr 2014)

Thanks, Scoosh, that's exactly the sort of thing I was looking for!


----------



## I like Skol (11 Apr 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Etiquette?
> 
> 
> Oh.


You know Dan? Remember we talked about why everyone goes quiet and stares when you start licking the gravy off your plate, and then the plate of the person sat next to you.....


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Apr 2014)

You say that like it's a *bad* thing...​


----------

